# ADVICE FO A GOOD GUN



## GamoShadow1000 (Sep 9, 2006)

i was looking at the gamo shadow 1000 and i was wondering should i get it with a scope or not and what is a good price for the gamo and a scope if i need a scope?


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

A shadow is around $120, i think, and a powerline 3-9x32 is $30. But what i have, the poerline 1000 is $100 and comes with a scope. so u do the math. I have gotten plenty of rabbits and squirrels with it, and birds
are no problem. The bad thing is a 12 lb trigger. have fun :sniper:

120
+30
------
150


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine came with a scope, and if you don't want it, you can always take it off. I don't use mine much, but when I want it, it's there...


----------

